# FOXPRO's Predator Talkcast/ Decoys with Mike Dillon



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

FOXPRO's Predator Hunting Talkcast presents
Decoys with Mike Dillon

Join us as we talk about how to properly set out a decoy to maximize your success. We talk about everything from wind, cover and high grass to tracks and scent.
Plus we gave away a spitfire game call and a jack attack decoy on the show. 
http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-34247/TS-412911.mp3


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have just got the MOJO decoy and seen alot of video's on it cant wait to try it out, also need help with adding more calls to my scorpion x1b caller if anyone can help plz let me know


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Call Foxpro they will help you right over the phone.


----------

